# you are correct



## ingles_ispeaker

I'm trying to re-learn tagalog so I'm doing this by learning phrases by phrases.  What's the most common thing people say when someone has answered a question correctly?

I suppose the English equivalent would be "you're right" or "you are correct".  Can I simply say "Oo" in Tagalog or is there a more better or specific way of saying this?

Thanks.


----------



## sean de lier

ingles_ispeaker said:


> I'm trying to re-learn tagalog so I'm doing this by learning phrases by phrases.  What's the most common thing people say when someone has answered a question correctly?
> 
> I suppose the English equivalent would be "you're right" or "you are correct".  Can I simply say "Oo" in Tagalog or is there a more better or specific way of saying this?
> 
> Thanks.


"You are correct" translates to _Ikaw ay tama _or _Tama ka_. However, the choice of expression varies between different situations. An acceptable alternative is _Tama_ "Correct". _Oo_ translates to "Yes", and can be substituted for _Tama_ only in certain instances, much the same as "Correct" and "Yes" are not entirely interchangeable.

NB: _Tama_ has two different pronunciations, with different meanings: "correct" and "hit".


----------



## niernier

In Tagalog we say Tama ka. Or you may also drop the ka(you) and just say Tama!(Correct!). 

Or if you want, just pronounce 'correct' the Tagalog way, Korek ka jan. 'jan' or its other spelling 'dyan', means 'there' which in this context is referring to the answer provided.  

I hope you learned something.


----------



## Cracker Jack

A very colloquial way of stating it is ''Tumpak na kasagutan.''  This was presumably started by lunchtime TV hosts and it made it with the audience big time.


----------



## niernier

Cracker Jack said:


> A very colloquial way of stating it is ''Tumpak na kasagutan.''  This was presumably started by lunchtime TV hosts and it made it with the audience big time.



I just heard one saying this from a noon time game show.

Ang tumpak na kasagutan ay...(short pause) letter A!(The correct answer is... letter A!)
Tama ang sagot mo.(Your answer is correct.)


----------



## rockjon

Isn't there another word in Tagalog for correct which I think is "wasto" ? I usually never hear it being used though compared to tama (most used) and tumpak (used mostly in Filipino game shows).


----------



## niernier

Yes, there is also this word "wasto". It also means "correct" but it is rarely used on ordinary or informal conversations.


----------



## rockjon

What are the verb conjugation forms for correct in Tagalog? I think some of them are mag-tama, itama, mag-wasto, wastuin, ikorek.  I think tumama and tumaan mean to be hit though I'm not sure if the pronounciation differs from the tama that means correct.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> What are the verb conjugation forms for correct in Tagalog? I think some of them are mag-tama, itama, mag-wasto, wastuin, ikorek.  I think tumama and tumaan mean to be hit though I'm not sure if the pronounciation differs from the tama that means correct.




There is no such word as tumaan and wastuin. 


Just like the other Tagalog verbs, there are a lot of ways to conjugate  "correct" as a verb. As you know, another reason for that aside from the tense is the focus of the sentence, whether the verb is actor or object focus. I cannot give you a complete list, but I can check if your conjugation is correct.   Moreover, the use of "tama" as a verb does not always mean "correct".

For example:
Nagtama ang kanilang mga mata. ( Their eyes met.)
Itinama ng titser ang sagot sa unang tanong. ( The teacher corrected the answer on the first question. )
Tumama ang kanyang ulo sa sahig. (His head hit the floor.)

Again, "wasto" is seldom used as a verb, though it can also conjugate as in iwasto, iwinasto, iwinawasto. The reason is that wasto is only more commonly used as an adverb/adjective. 

Example:
pagkain ng wasto = pagkain ng tama = eating adequately
wastong edad = tamang edad = rightful/legal age
wastong pagluluto = tamang pagluluto = correct way of cooking


----------

